# i need help.



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Are you focusing on the X and pulling thru the shot


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

yes. dave


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

What poundage are you shooting?


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

on my apex right now 45 but gettn ready to go to 55 for 3d


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Focus on the x and not the pin. 

I opened my stance just a little and that seemed to help some.

The rest are common sense. Lay off the caffeine, chocolate, energy drinks, etc.

Hope that helps,

Chuck


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks water


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

on my apex right now 45 but gettn ready to go to 55 for 3d


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Try taking a nice deep breath right before or as your drawing your bow..This really seems to help me,and after awhile it'll come natural...Good luck:thumbs_up


----------

